# Interference/static noise



## Shane (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

Don't post all that often asking for help these days,But on this one i have no clue.

I'm getting interference/static noise..i can hear it through my headphones like a slight buzz..and when doing something graphic intensive like gaming or watching YouTube vids in High definition it gets louder...but just at the desktop i don't hear it.

Also,When playing with my clan guys over on Teamspeak they also said they can hear it when i press my button to speak.

Which is obviously not good!

My setup consists of..



> Plantronics Gamecom 380
> Little Dot 1+ Headphone Amp
> Asus Xonar D1 Soundcard.




What can i do to deal with this..rough guess is my Graphics card is causing the interference,But is there anything i can do about it?


----------



## FuryRosewood (Feb 4, 2013)

are you plugging in directly to the card or are using front panel audio? my 1200 has grounding issues and id get noise via the front panel stuff... and when i had bus noise like that though with another board, only thing i could do was change motherboards... i was using a very crummy board and the graphics card was just overwhelming it.


----------



## Shane (Feb 4, 2013)

All the cables are plugged directly into the back of my sound card,I don't actually have the front Headphone/Mic port connected,Only the front USB 2.0 & 3.0 plugs.

It seems to do it mostly when my graphics card is busy doing stuff.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Feb 4, 2013)

could just be a crummy board...or power supply, i upgraded to a tx750 around that time and changed motherboard too, i think the mobo was what made the noise vanish... but this was like 2-3 years ago


----------



## linkin (Feb 4, 2013)

I have had this issue with every external amp I've used with my PC, even with a quality sound card. I've experienced it as interference from my USB mouse (G500 at the time, as the noise would stop and start when moving the mouse, and also changed depending on the frame rate I had in games)

Try disconnecting the little dot and running straight through the card... if the noise disappears then the amp is picking interference, or perhaps its power is noisy.


----------



## Shane (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm using a G500 mouse here. 

Exactly the same symptoms as you mention link.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have problem too.  Is it freeze your computer a bit when it is buzz or statics?


----------



## Shane (Feb 5, 2013)

Not that ive noticed.

When running 3D Mark 2013 earlier though my system was making a right noise...squeeling noise like coil whine..and got loud when graphics tests were going...im going to take off the side panel while running 3D mark again and pinpoint where its comming from exactly.

If its the mobo or PSU...RMA.

But if its my GPU...im pretty much stuck with it,I bought it second hand and have replaced the stock cooler with an aftermarket,So doubt PNY would be interested in an RMA.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nevakonaza said:


> Not that ive noticed.
> 
> When running 3D Mark 2013 earlier though my system was making a right noise...squeeling noise like coil whine..and got loud when graphics tests were going...im going to take off the side panel while running 3D mark again and pinpoint where its comming from exactly.
> 
> ...



Have you tried different speaker?


----------



## PunterCam (Feb 5, 2013)

I suspect if you purchased an external sound card the problem would disappear.

I used to get this with old, fairly cheap motherboards with onboard sound - always put it down to shit isolation of the unbalanced analogue audio signal making its way from the onboard chip (usually somewhere in the middle of the board) to the socket. 

Surprised it's happening with a dedicated card - I'd expect it to be above those problems (if it is indeed the same thing). I'd try physically moving it further away from graphics card/hard drive if you've the slots, and see what happens. Or, incase it is an earthing problem as someone else mentioned, study the card, find the ground, and use a fat piece of cable to do the job properly!


----------



## FuryRosewood (Feb 6, 2013)

im probably going to put money on the board...probably bus noise on it due to being cheaper.


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 6, 2013)

Ensure the sound card is in the furtherest possible slot to the CPU.  Where the noise follows FPS changes, try and move it as far away from the GPU.

Ensure the PCIe frequencies are set correctly in the bios and make sure any other onboard sound solution is disabled.

Also remove any overclocks and see if that helps.  If so try modifying the load line calibration if you reenable the oc.

Also, do you have any RF equipment next to or near the sound card (e.g. wireless pcie card, bluetooth)?  If so try disabling those too.

UPdate drivers, and bios. 

Remove any USB3 devices (they're known to leak lots of RF).

Finally go into the properties of the sound card and change (to any value) the bit rate and see if that improves matters.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Feb 6, 2013)

Yea i was thinking about the overclock myself. Just sounds like alot of bus noise. Happened when i was running a 5000+ with a mild overclock, 4 gigs of ddr2 800 and a gigabyte 570a sli motherboard with a 9600GT. when the card would get worked hard, like during folding@home it would make a motorboat noise on the speakers.


----------



## Shane (Apr 20, 2013)

Still having this issue its a major PITA.

Playing WarZ today it was affecting game play..like a buzz,lag spike..frame drop of about 2-5fps..then same same.

Not sure whats going on,I might put back on the stock cooler on my card,Im sure that's the cause of the noise,But that doesn't explain the lag.


I'm running dual monitors now,So i guess this does not help either with extra load on the card.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nevakonaza said:


> Still having this issue its a major PITA.
> 
> Playing WarZ today it was affecting game play..like a buzz,lag spike..frame drop of about 2-5fps..then same same.
> 
> ...



I doubt that monitor is the issue.  What setting sound are you on?  Bit and Hz? It should be shown by playback device with format information.


----------



## linkin (Apr 20, 2013)

If this noise is coinciding with FPS lag or other performance issues, I can only think of a few things:

Are you using GX mode for EAX? This can cause my games to sometimes crash or otherwise chuck a wobbly (had the same with CMSS-3D on my creative cards, but it worked better with more games)

Other than that... perhaps try changing the IRQ settings. By default I think things like ethernet/serial/onboard audio will use the same IRQ as the PCI bus.


----------

